# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ما معنى المحدث و الحافظ و الحجة و الحاكم؟

## عبد الكريم الزيتوني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*ما معنى المحدث و الحافظ و الحجة و الحاكم*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

المحدث : هو من يشتغل بعلم الحديث رواية ودراية ويطلع على كثير من الروايات و أحوال رواتها .

الحافظ :   مرادف للمحدث عند كثير من المحدثين . وقيل هو أرفع درجة من المحدث .

الحاكم : هو من أحاط علما بجميع الأحاديث حتى لا يفوته منها إلا اليسير .

----------


## عبد الكريم الزيتوني

ارجو افادتي بمزيد من التفصيل و ذكر امثلة على ذلك من العلماء القدامى و المعاصرين

----------


## عمر بن رأفت

المحدث هو كل من سمع الحديث بالسند المتصل الى رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ، و رواه و مثاله جميع الثقات المذكروين فى كتب الرجال
الحافظ : هو أولا محدث و لكنه حافظ لجميع حديثه عن ظهر قلب ضابط للفظه دون رجوع الى كتاب كـ قتادة و الثورى
الحاكم : هو من جمع الحديث دراية و رواية و فقها و رجالا ، قد لا يكون هذا النوع ضابطا للفظه ولكنه أعلى من السابقين جدا و مثاله البخارى و مسلم و أبو داود و الترمذى و ابن حبان و الحاكم
أما اليوم
لا أمثله من المعاصرين
بعد الشوكانى لا حفظه و لا محدثين على الإصطلاح

----------


## عمر بن رأفت

فاتنى الحجة
الحجة لا يلزم أن يكون محدثا و لكنه فقيها أريبا كأبو حنيفة و الشافعى و أصحابهم و الغزالى و محمد بن الحسن و يحيى بن معين

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> المحدث : هو من يشتغل بعلم الحديث رواية ودراية ويطلع على كثير من الروايات و أحوال رواتها .
> 
> الحافظ :   مرادف للمحدث عند كثير من المحدثين . وقيل هو أرفع درجة من المحدث .
> 
> الحاكم : هو من أحاط علما بجميع الأحاديث حتى لا يفوته منها إلا اليسير .


*وما ذكرأعلاه قاله الشيخ د.الطحان في كتابه ، فالمحدث سواء عنده علم به  أو مجرد الرواية ، والحافظ في الغالب يطلق لمن يكثر من الرواية .*





> الحاكم : هو من جمع الحديث دراية و رواية و فقها و رجالا ، قد لا يكون هذا النوع ضابطا للفظه ولكنه أعلى من السابقين جدا و مثاله البخارى و مسلم و أبو داود و الترمذى و ابن حبان و الحاكم


*هل المراد أن الحفظ ليس شرطا للقب الحاكم ؟!*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

قال السيوطي في مقدمة كتابه "تدريب الراوي شرح تقريب النووي" رحمه الله تعالى:
حد الحافظ والمحدث والمُسْنِدِالثانية: في حد الحافظ والمحدث والمسند . 
أعلم أن أدنى درجات الثلاثة ، المسنِد بكسر النون ، وهو من يروي الحديث  بإسناده ، سواء كان عنده علم به أو ليس له إلا مجرد رواية ، وأما المحدث  فهو أرفع منه . 
قال الرافعي وغيره : إذا أوصى للعلماء لم يدخل الذين يسمعون الحديث ، ولا  علم لهم بطرقه ولا بأسماء الرواة والمتون ، لأن السماع المجرد ليس بعلم .  وقال التاج بن يونس في « شرح التعجيز » : إذا أوصى للمحدث تناول من علم طرق  إثبات الحديث وعدالة رجاله ، لأن من اقتصر على السماع فقط ليس بعالم .  وكذا قال السبكي في « شرح المنهاج » . 
وقال القاضي عبد الوهاب : ذكر عيسى بن أبان عن مالك أنه قال : لا يؤخذ  العلم عن أربعة ؛ ويؤخذ عمن سواهم : لا يؤخذ عن مبتدع يدعو إلى بدعته ، ولا  عن سفيه يعلن بالسفه ، ولا عمن يكذب في أحاديث الناس ، وإن كان يصدق في  أحاديث النبي صلى اللّه عليه وسلم ، ولا عمن لا يعرف هذا الشأن ، قال  القاضي : فقوله ولا عمن لا يعرف هذا الشأن ، مراده إذا لم يكن ممن يعرف  الرجال من الرواة ، ولا يعرف هل زِيد في الحديث شيء أو نقص ؟ . وقال  الزركشي : أما الفقهاء فاسم المحدث عندهم لا يطلق إلا على من حفظ سند  الحديث ، وعلم عدالة رجاله وجرحها ، دون المقتصر على السماع. 
وأخرج ابن السمعاني في « تاريخه » بسنده عن أبي نصر حسين بن عبد الواحد  الشيرازي قال : العالم الذي يعلم المتن والإِسناد جميعاً ، والفقيه الذي  عرف المتن ولا يعرف الإِسناد ، والحافظ الذي يعرف الإِسناد ولا يعرف المتن ،  والراوي الذي لا يعرف المتن ولا يعرف الإِسناد . 
وقال الإِمام الحافظ أبو شامة : علوم الحديث الآن ثلاثة ، أشرفها حفظ متونه  ومعرفة غريبها وفقهها ، والثاني حفظ أسانيده ومعرفة رجالها وتمييز صحيحها  من سقيمها ، وهذا كان مهما وقد كفيه المشتغل بالعلم بما صنف فيه وألف فيه  من الكتب ، فلا فائدة إلى تحصيل ما هو حاصل . والثالث جمعه وكتابته وسماعه  وتطريقه وطلب العلو فيه ، والرحلة إلى البلدان ، والمشتغل بهذا مشتغل عما  هو الأهم من العلوم النافعة ، فضلاً عن العمل به الذي هو المطلوب الأصلي ،  إلا أنه لا بأس به لأهل البطالة لما فيه من بقاء سلسلة الإِسناد المتصلة  بأشرف البشر . 
قال : ومما يزهد في ذلك أن فيه يتشارك الكبير والصغير ، والفدم والفاهم ،  والجاهل والعالم . وقد قال الأعمش : حديث يتداوله الفقهاء خير من حديث  يتداوله الشيوخ . ولام إنسان أحمد في حضور مجلس الشافعي وتركه مجلس سفيان  بن عيينة ، فقال له أحمد : اسكت فإن فاتك حديث بعلو تجده بنزول ولا يضرك ،  وإن فاتك عقل هذا الفتى أخاف أن لا تجده . اهـ . 
قال شيخ الإِسلام : وفي بعض كلامه نظر ، لأن قوله : وهذا قد كفيه المشتغل  بما صنف فيه قد أنكره العلامة أبو جعفر بن الزبير وغيره ، ويقال عليه : إن  كان التصنيف في الفن يوجب الاتكال على ذلك وعدم الاشتغال به ، فالقول كذلك  في الفن الأول ، فإن فقه الحديث وغريبه لا يحصى كم صنف فيه ، بل لو ادعى  مدع أن التصانيف فيه أكثر من التصانيف في تمييز الرجال ، والصحيح من السقيم  لما أبعد ، بل ذلك هو الواقع . فإن كان الاشتغال بالأول مهماً فالاشتغال  بالثاني أهم ، لأنه المرقاة إلى الأول ، فمن أخل به خلط السقيم بالصحيح ،  والمعدل بالمجرح ، وهو لا يشعر . 
 قال : فالحق أن كلا منهما في علم الحديث مهم ، ولا شك أن من جمعهما حاز  القدح المعلى مع قصور فيه إن أخل بالثالث ، ومن أخل بهما فلاحظ له في اسم  الحفاظ ، ومن أحرز الأول وأخل بالثاني كان بعيداً من اسم المحدث عرفاً ،  ومن يحرز الثاني وأخل بالأول لم يبعد عنه اسم المحدث ، ولكن فيه نقص  بالنسبة إلى الأول ، وبقي الكلام في الفن الثالث ، ولا شك أن من جمع ذلك من  الأولين كان أوفر سهماً وأحظ قسماً ، ومن اقتصر عليه كان أخس حظاً وأبعد  حفظاً ، ومن جمع الثلاث كان فقيهاً محدثاً كاملاً ، ومن انفرد باثنين منهما  كان دونه ، ، إلا أن من اقتصر على الثاني والثالث فهو محدث صرف ، لاحظ له  في اسم الفقيه ، كما أن من انفرد بالأول فلاحظ له في اسم المحدث ، ومن  انفرد بالأول والثاني فهل يسمى محدثاً ؟ فيه بحث . اهـ . 
وفي غضون كلامه ما يشعر باستواء المحدث والحافظ ، حيث قال : فلا حظ له في  اسم الحافظ والكلام كله في المحدث ، وقد كان السلف يطلقون المحدث والحافظ  بمعنى ، كما روى أبو سعد السمعاني بسنده إلى أبي زرعة الرازي : سمعت أبا  بكر بن أبي شيبة يقول : من لم يكتب عشرين ألف حديث إملاء لم يعد صاحب حديث .  
وفي « الكامل » لابن عدي من جهة النفيلي ، قال : سمعت هشيماً يقول : من لم يحفظ الحديث فليس هو من أصحاب الحديث . 
والحق أن الحافظ أخص ، وقال التاج السبكي في كتابه « معيد النعم » : من  الناس فرقة ادعت الحديث فكان قصارى أمرها النظر في « مشارق الأنوار »  للصاغاني . فإن ترفعت إلى « مصابيح البغوي » ، وظنت أنها بهذا القدر تصل  إلى درجة المحدثين ، وما ذلك إلا بجهلها بالحديث ، فلو حفظ من ذكرناه هذين  الكتابين عن ظهر قلب وضم إليهما ، من المتون مثليهما لم يكن محدثاً ، ولا  يصير بذلك محدثاً حتى يلج الجمل في سم الخياط ، فإن رامت بلوغ الغاية في  الحديث على زعمها اشتغلت بـ « جامع الأصول » لابن الأثير ، فإن ضمت إليه «  علوم الحديث » لابن الصلاح أو مختصره المسمى « بالتقريب والتيسير للنووي »  ونحو ذلك ، وحينئذ ينادى من انتهى إلى هذا المقام : محدث المحدثين وبخاري  العصر ، وما ناسب هذه الألفاظ الكاذبة ، فإن من ذكرناه لا يعد محدثاً بهذا  القدر، وإنما المحدث من عرف الأسانيد والعلل ، وأسماء الرجال والعالي  والنازل ، وحفظ مع ذلك جملة مستكثرة من المتون ، وسمع الكتب الستة ، و «  مسند » أحمد بن حنبل ، و « سنن البيهقي » ، و « معجم الطبراني » ، وضم إلى  هذا القدر ألف جزء من الأجزاء الحديثية . هذا أقل درجاته ، فإذا سمع ما  ذكرناه وكتب الطباق ودار على الشيوخ وتكلم في العلل والوفيات والمسانيد كان  في أول درجات المحدثين ، ثم يزيد اللّه من يشاء ما يشاء . 
وقال في موضع آخر منه : ومن أهل العلم طائفة طلبت الحديث وجعلت دأبها  السماع على المشايخ ومعرفة العالي من المسموع والنازل . وهؤلاء هم المحدثون  على الحقيقة ، إلا أن كثيراً منهم يجهد نفسه في تهجي الأسماء والمتون  وكثرة السماع من غير فهم لما يقرءونه ، ولا تتعلق فكرته بأكثر من أني حصلت «  جزء ابن عرفة » عن سبعين شيخاً ، و « جزء الأنصاري » عن كذا كذا شيخاً ، و  « جزء البطاقة » ، و « نسخة أبي مسهر » ، وأنحاء ذلك ، وإنما كان السلف  يستمعون فيقرءون فيرحلون فيفسرون ، ويحفظون فيعملون ، ورأيت من كلام شيخنا  الذهبي في وصية لبعض المحدِّثين في هذه الطائفة : ما حظ واحد من هؤلاء إلا  أن يسمع ليروي فقط ، فليعاقبن بنقيض قصده وليشهرنه اللّه بعد ستره مرات ،  وليبقين مضغة في الألسن ، وعبرة بين المحدثين ثم ليطبعن اللّه على قلبه ؛  ثم قال : فهل يكون طالب من طلاب السنة يتهاون بالصلوات أو يتعانى تلك  العادات ؟ . وأنحس منه محدث يكذب في حديثه ويختلق الفشار ، فإن ترقت همته  المفتنة إلى الكذب في النقل والتزوير في الطباق فقد استراح ، وإن تعانى  سرقة الأجزاء وكشط الأوقاف فهذا لص بسمت محدث ، فإن كمّل نفسه بتلوّط أو  قيادة ، فقد تمت له الإِفادة ، وإن استعمل في العلوم فقد ازداد مهانة  وخبطاً ، إلى أن قال : فهل في مثل هذا الضرب خير ؟ لا أكثر اللّه منهم .  اهـ .
ولبعضهم : 
إن الـــذي يــروي ولـكـنــه 		يجــهــل ما يــروي وما يـكتـب
كصـخـرة تـنبـع أمـواهُـهــا 		تسقي الأراضي وهي لا تشرب
وقال بعض الظرفاء في الواحد من هذه الطائفة : 
إن قــلـــيـــــل المـــعــرفــــ  ـة والمخبــرة 		يمشي ومعـه أوراق ومحــبرة
معه أجزاء يدور بــها على شيخ وعجوز 	لا يعرف ما يجوز مما لا يجوز
***
ومحـدث قــد صار غـاية عـلـمـه 	 	أجـزاء يرويها عن الدمياطي 
وفــلانــة تــروي حــديــثاً عالــياً 		وفـلان يروي ذاك عن أسباط
والفرق بيــن غريبهم وعزيزهم 			وأفـصح عن الخيّاط والحنّاط
وأبو فـلان ما اسمه ومن الـذي 			بــين الأنــام ملــقب بسَنـــاط
وعلوم ديـن اللّه نــادت جهــرة 			هــذا زمان فــيه طـيّ بساطي
وقال الشيخ تَقِيُّ الدين السُّبكي : إنه سأل الحافظ جمال الدين المِزّي عن  حد الحفظ الذي إذا انتهى إليه الرجل جاز أن يطلق عليه الحافظ ؟ قال : يرجع  إلى أهل العرف : فقلت وأين أهل العرف ؟ قليل جداً ، قال : أقل ما يكون أن  يكون الرجال الذين يعرفهم ويعرف تراجمهم وأحوالهم وبلدانهم أكثر من الذين  لا يعرفهم ، ليكون الحكم للغالب ، فقلت له هذا عزيز في هذا الزمان ، أدركت  أنت أحداً كذلك ؟ فقال : ما رأينا مثل الشيخ شرف الدين الدمياطي ، ثم قال :  وابن دقيق العيد كان له في هذا مشاركة جيدة ، ولكن أين السها من الثرى ،  فقلت : كان يصل إلى هذا الحد ؟ قال ما هو إلا كان يشارك مشاركة جيدة في هذا  ، أعني في الأسانيد ، وكان في المتون أكثر لأجل الفقه والأصول . 
وقال الشيخ فتح الدين بن سيد الناس : وأما المحدث في عصرنا فهو : من اشتغل  بالحديث رواية ودراية ، وجمع رواة ، واطلع على كثير من الرواة والروايات في  عصره ، وتميز في ذلك حتى عرف فيه خطه ؛ واشتهر فيه ضبطه ، فإن توسع في ذلك  حتى عرف شيوخه ، وشيوخ شيوخه ، طبقة بعد طبقة ، بحيث يكون ما يعرفه من كل  طبقة أكثر مما يجهله منها فهذا هو الحافظ . وأما ما يحكى عن بعض المتقدمين  من قولهم : « كنا لا نعد صاحب حديث من لم يكتب عشرين ألف حديث في الإملاء »  ، فذلك بحسب أزمنتهم . انتهى . وسأل شيخ الإِسلام أبو الفضل بن حجر شيخه  أبا الفضل العراقي فقال : ما يقول سيدي في الحد الذي إذا بلغه الطالب في  هذا الزمان استحق أن يسمى حافظاً ؟ وهل يتسامح بنقص بعض الأوصاف التي ذكرها  المزي وأبو الفتح في ذلك لنقص زمانه أم لا ؟ فأجاب : الاجتهاد في ذلك  يختلف باختلاف غلبة الظن في وقت ببلوغ بعضهم للحفظ وغلبته في وقت آخر ،  وباختلاف من يكون كثير المخالطة للذي يصفه بذلك . وكلام المزي فيه ضيق ،  بحيث لم يسم ممن رآه بهذا الوصف إلا الدمياطي ، وأما كلام أبي الفتح فهو  أسهل ، بأن ينشط بعد معرفة شيوخه إلى شيوخ شيوخه ، وما فوق ، ولا شك أن  جماعة من الحفاظ المتقدمين كان شيوخهم التابعين أو أتباع التابعين ، وشيوخ  شيوخهم الصحابة أو التابعين ، فكان الأمر في هذا الزمان أسهل باعتبار تأخر  الزمان ، فإن اكتفى بكون الحافظ يعرف شيوخه وشيوخ شيوخه ، أو طبقة أخرى ،  فهو سهل لمن جعل فنه ذلك دون غيره من حفظ المتون والأسانيد ، ومعرفة أنواع  علوم الحديث كلها ومعرفة الصحيح من السقيم ، والمعمول به من غيره ، واختلاف  العلماء واستنباط الأحكام فهو أمر ممكن بخلاف ما ذكر من جميع ما ذكر ،  فإنه يحتاج إلى فراغ وطول عمر ، وانتفاء الموانع . 
وقد روى عن الزهري أنه قال : « لا يولد الحافظ إلا في كل أربعين سنة » ،  فإن صح كان المراد رتبة الكمال في الحفظ والإتقان ، وإن وجد في زمانه من  يوصف بالحفظ . وكم من حافظ غيره أحفظ منه . انتهى .
ومن ألفاظ الناس في معنى الحفظ ، قال ابن مهدي : الحفظ الإِتقان ، وقال أبو  زرعة : الإتقان أكثر من حفظ السرد ، وقال غيره : الحفظ المعرفة ، قال عبد  المؤمن ابن خلف النسفي : سألت أبا علي صالح بن محمد قلت : يحيى بن معين هل  يحفظ ؟ قال : لا ، إنما كان عنده معرفة ، قال : قلت : فعلي بن المديني كان  يحفظ ؟ قال : نعم ويعرف . 
ومما روي في قدر حفظ الحفاظ ، قال أحمد بن حنبل : انتقيت المسند من سبعمائة  ألف حديث وخمسين ألف حديث ، وقال أبو زرعة الرازي : كان أحمد بن حنبل يحفظ  ألف ألف حديث ، قيل له وما يدريك ؟ قال ذاكرته فأخذت عليه الأبواب . 
وقال يحيى بن معين : كتبت بيدي ألف ألف حديث . 
وقال البخاري : أحفظ مائة ألف حديث صحيح ، ومائتي ألف حديث غير صحيح . 
وقال مسلم : صنفت هذا المسند الصحيح من ثلثمائة ألف حديث مسموعة . وقال أبو  داود : كتبت عن رسول اللّه صلى اللّه عليه وسلم خمسمائة ألف حديث ، انتخبت  منها ما ضمنته كتاب « السنن » .
وقال الحاكم في « المدخل » : كان الواحد من الحفاظ يحفظ خمسمائة ألف حديث ،  سمعت أبا جعفر الرازي يقول : سمعت أبا عبد اللّه بن وارة يقول : كنت عند  إسحاق بن إبراهيم بنيسابور ، فقال رجل من أهل العراق : سمعت أحمد بن حنبل  يقول : صح من الحديث سبعمائة ألف وكسر ، وهذا الفتى ، يعني أبا زرعة ، قد  حفظ سبعمائة ألف ، قال البيهقي : أراد ما صح من الأحاديث ، وأقاويل الصحابة  والتابعين .
وقال غيره : سئل أبو زرعة عن رجل حلف بالطلاق أن أبا زرعة يحفظ مائتي ألف  حديث ، هل يحنث ؟ قال : لا ، ثم قال : أحفظ مائة ألف حديث كما يحفظ  الإِنسان سورة قل هو اللّه أحد ؛ وفي المذاكرة ثلثمائة ألف حديث ، وقال أبو  بكر محمد بن عمر الرازي الحافظ : كان أبو زرعة يحفظ سبعمائة ألف حديث ،  وكان يحفظ مائة وأربعين ألفاً في التفسير والقرآن .
قال الحاكم : وسمعت أبا بكر بن أبي دارم الحافظ بالكوفة يقول : سمعت أبا  العباس أحمد بن محمد بن سعيد يقول . أحفظ لأهل البيت ثلثمائة ألف حديث ،  قال : وسمعت أبا بكر يقول : كتبت بأصابعي عن مطين مائة ألف حديث ، وسمعت  أبا بكر المزني يقول : سمعت ابن خزيمة يقول : سمعت علي بن خَشرم يقول : كان  إسحاق بن راهويه يملي سبعين ألف حديثٍ حفظاً . 
وأسند ابن عدي عن ابن شُبْرُمة عن الشعبي قال : ما كتبت سوداء في بيضاء إلى  يومي هذا ، ولا حدثني رجل بحديث قط إلا حفظته ، فحدثت بهذا الحديث إسحاق  بن راهويه فقال : تعجب من هذا ؟ قلت نعم . قال ما كنت لأسمع شيئاً إلا  حفظته ، وكأني أنظر إلى سبعين ألف حديث ، أو قال أكثر من سبعين ألف حديث في  كتبي . 
وأسند عن أبي داود الخفاف قال سمعت إسحاق بن راهويه يقول : كأني أنظر إلى  مائة ألف حديث في كتبي ، وثلاثين ألفاً أسردها . وأسند الخطيب عن محمد بن  يحيى بن خالد قال : سمعت إسحاق بن راهويه يقول : أعرف مكان مائة ألف حديث  كأني أنظر إليها ، وأحفظ سبعين ألف حديث عن ظهر قلبي ، وأحفظ أربعة آلاف  حديث مزورة . 
وقال عبد اللّه بن أحمد بن حنبل : قال أبي لداود بن عمرو الضبي وأنا أسمع :  كان يحدثكم إسماعيل بن عياش هذه الأحاديث بحفظه ؟ قال نعم ، ما رأيت معه  كتاباً قط ، قال له لقد كان حافظاً ؟ كم كان يحفظ ؟ قال شيئاً كثيراً ، قال  أكان يحفظ عشرة آلاف ؟ قال عشرة آلاف وعشرة آلاف وعشرة آلاف ، فقال أبي  هذا كان مثل وكيع . 
وقال يزيد بن هارون : أحفظ خمسة وعشرين ألف حديث بإسناده ولا فخر ، وأحفظ  للشاميين عشرين ألف حديث . وقال يعقوب الدورقي : كان عند هشيم عشرون ألف  حديث . وقال الآجري : كان عبيد اللّه بن معاذ العنبري يحفظ عشرة آلاف حديث . 		
منقول

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> الحاكم : هو من أحاط علما بجميع الأحاديث حتى لا يفوته منها إلا اليسير .


نفع الله بكم .
هذا عليه اعتراض ، فالحاكم ليس ممن أحاط علما بجميع الأحاديث ـ حتى لو احترزنا بقولنا : إلا اليسير ـ بل هو لقب لا علاقة له بالحفظ ، والحاكم أبو عبد الله النيسابوري رحمه الله ليس بأولى أن يوصف بهذا اللقب من البخاري مثلا ، فهو أمير المؤمنين في الحديث . وكذا الإمام أحمد ـ وغيره ـ كان أحفظ من الحاكم ، وهذا لا يحتاج إلى تدليل .
قال شيخ الإسلام في مجموع الفتاوى ج 20 : وأما إحاطة واحد بجميع حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فهذا لا يمكن ادعاؤه قط .... ثم قال : فمن اعتقد أن كل حديث صحيح قد بلغ كل واحد من الأئمة أو إماما معينا فهو مخطئ خطأ فاحشا قبيحا ...

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم ،، الحاكم ليس من ألقاب الحفظ ، ما هو التعريف الصحيح للحاكم  ؟*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بكم .
إنما لقب بكلمة " الحاكم " بعض الحفاظ ؛ لأنهم كانوا قضاة في بعض البلدان ، كأبي عبد الله الحاكم صاحب المستدرك على الصحيحين ، وشيخِه أبي أحمد الحاكم ، صاحب كتاب الكنى .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وكما أشرت سابقا نحن جميعا لم نسمع بأن علي بن المديني أو أحمد بن حنبل أو مالكا أو الشافعي أو غيرهم من أئمة هذا الشأن أنهم قد وصفوا بالحاكم ، وهم أحفظ منه وأعلم وأجل ، رحم الله الجميع .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم علما .*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وإياكم أختنا الكريمة .

----------

